# Der "Closed" Button



## Valkum (3. Januar 2007)

Hi,

die Mods, könnten ja mal was Nützliches tuhn und nen besser Closed Button entwerfen der mehr anch Closed aussieht und zu den Neue Antwort buttons passt.


----------



## Roran (3. Januar 2007)

Valkum schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Mods, könnten ja mal was Nützliches tuhn und nen besser Closed Button entwerfen der mehr anch Closed aussieht und zu den Neue Antwort buttons passt.


Wenn man noch wüßte von was Du redest, ..... !


----------



## RothN (3. Januar 2007)

Er meint einen besseren "Closed" Button, weil der jetzige so leer aussieht^^


----------



## Roran (4. Januar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    <----- Das da meint Ihr, oder ?

Warum sollte ich einen neuen machen ?
Sind wir Mod Pixelschubser ( Grafiker )?

Wenn der Euch stört oder nicht gefällt macht doch einen.


----------



## Kehron (4. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <----- Das da meint Ihr, oder ?
> ...


Wie so oft wird man hier von buffed wirklich extremstens verwöhnt was die Reaktionen auf Kritik (auch wenn sie schlecht formuliert ist) angeht. Klar müssen die User natürlich die Grafiken fürs Board machen damit es einigermaßen Userfreundlich ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (4. Januar 2007)

Kehron schrieb:


> Wie so oft wird man hier von buffed wirklich extremstens verwöhnt was die Reaktionen auf Kritik (auch wenn sie schlecht formuliert ist) angeht. Klar müssen die User natürlich die Grafiken fürs Board machen damit es einigermaßen Userfreundlich ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1) Zum xten mal,
wir Mods bekommen für unseren Job hier kein Geld,
und wer hat gesagt das man für einen Mod auch ein Pixelschubser sein muß?

2) Ich bin System und Netzwerkadministrator und kein Grafiker.

3) 





Valkum schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> *die Mods, könnten ja mal was Nützliches tuhn* und nen besser Closed Button entwerfen der mehr anch Closed aussieht und zu den Neue Antwort buttons passt.


Hallo ?????
Sind wir von einem Forums User angestellt, das wir nun auch Arbeit von der Community machen sollen ?
Ich glaub gleich das ich nen Ally zogge, statt nem Horden Char. o_O

4) Wenn einem das Template stört,
schickt bitte ne PN an die Admins.


----------



## Kehron (4. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> 1) Zum xten mal,
> wir Mods bekommen für unseren Job hier kein Geld,
> und wer hat gesagt das man für einen Mod auch ein Pixelschubser sein muß?
> 
> ...


Zu 1. soll ich dich nun bemitleiden weil du kein Geld bekommst? Glaub nich oder? Interessiert glaub ich auch nicht unbedingt jemanden.... Und das du Grafiker sein musst sagt niemand ...
Zu 2. Kennste Wayne?
Zu 3. Genau die richtige Einstellung für einen Moderator eines Forums.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu 4. Als Mod kann man sowas auch einfach an die entsprechenden Stellen weitergeben. Dafür ist dieses Forum ja vorhanden das man Meinungen & Anregungen einbringen kann. Ein kurzes "Ich gebs mal an die Forentechniker/Grafiker weiter" und du hättest deinen "Job" erledigt ohne das du hier diskutieren müsstest. Vorallem würdeste dann nicht dermaßen arrogant rüberkommen. Kleiner Hinweis, nur weilde Mod bist, biste nichts besseres als andere User hier. Denk mal drüber nach ...


----------



## Fubbiz (4. Januar 2007)

Immer locker bleiben...

Also denke nach so einer Ansprache



Valkum schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Mods, könnten ja mal was Nützliches tuhn und nen besser Closed Button entwerfen der mehr anch Closed aussieht und zu den Neue Antwort buttons passt.



hätte ich als Mod genau so geantwortet, manche glauben hier wirklich Mods sind hier Leibeigene die nichts besseres zu tun haben als alle möglichen wünsche zu erfüllen.

Wenn man mal ein bisschen nachdenken würde, ab und zu auch mal google und die Such-Funktion nutzen würde und einen anständigen Umgangston an den Tag legen würde, dann würde es zu solchen Auseinandersetzungen wohl kaum kommen...
(Ist nicht nur auf diesen Thread bezogen, aber ich verstehe die Mods schon, denn manche Leute nerven einfach dermaßen, da Platz irgenwann der Kragen)

mfg

*Für die Mods* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @Kehron:
Muss man auf dem Niveau diskutieren? Find ich ar*** daneben.

Frage beantwortet, keine weitere diskussion nötig -> /close


----------



## Fafi (4. Januar 2007)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Egal ob die Diskussion richtig oder Falsch ist. Egal ob man dumm angemacht wird oder nicht. Als Moderator, versuche ich zumindest (mache dies auch schon seit Jahren unter sportfreunde-siegen.de - ein Fussball Forum) immer sehr freundlich und gelassen mit den Usern umzugehen. Und wenn es der größte Troll sein mag. Zudem verzichte ich auf übermässig viele Smilies oder ??????????? oder !!!!!!!!!!!!!. Ich schaue ja erst seit kurzem öfters hier ins Forum rein, leider ist mir das eben sehr negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## Valkum (7. Januar 2007)

Erstens rede ich über diesen button:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/1/t_closed.gif <-----Im Weißen hintergrund ganz hüpsch nur unten ist der hintergrund net Weiß sondern Schwarz/grau.
Falls der Grafiker das lesen sollte: War dein Gamma auf zu hoch eingestellt?

Ausserdem ein mod is doch eigentlich dazu da Usern zu helfen und das Forum sauber zu halten.
Die geschlossenen Thread betragen ca. 10 von 100000 offenen.
Die gelöschten Thread = 0
Ein forum fürr müll beiträge =false

Also darf man doch sagen das die was nützliches machen soln.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Januar 2007)

Valkum schrieb:


> Ausserdem ein mod is doch eigentlich dazu da Usern zu helfen und das Forum sauber zu halten.
> Die geschlossenen Thread betragen ca. 10 von 100000 offenen.
> Die gelöschten Thread = 0
> Ein forum fürr müll beiträge =false
> ...



Würden wir jeden unsinnigen Thread schliessen, würde es recht schnell heissen, dass wir blöde Diktatoren sind und Diskussionen unterdrücken... 
Ausserdem solltest du mal zählen lernen *g* 10 bzw. 100'000 sind zwar tolle Zahlen, aber kreuzfalsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gelöschts Threads siehst du sowieso nicht, und ein Abteil für Müllbeiträge ist nicht nötig.

Ach, übrigens. Mach deine Signatur mal n bisschen kleiner, Weihnachten ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagan (9. Januar 2007)

Valkum schrieb:


> Erstens rede ich über diesen button:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/1/t_closed.gif <-----Im Weißen hintergrund ganz hüpsch nur unten ist der hintergrund net Weiß sondern Schwarz/grau.
> Falls der Grafiker das lesen sollte: War dein Gamma auf zu hoch eingestellt?




Das nennt man in der Fachsprache einen *Verlauf*, und das ist gestaltungstechnisch für z.B. Buttons so gewollt, um einen etwas plastischeren Effekt zu erzielen.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Januar 2007)

Pagan schrieb:


> Das nennt man in der Fachsprache einen *Verlauf*, und das ist gestaltungstechnisch für z.B. Buttons so gewollt, um einen etwas plastischeren Effekt zu erzielen.



Er meint nicht den Verlauf, er meint den Rand UM den Button herum, der in der Tat weiss und nicht transparent ist. Und die Bearbeitung von diesem ist Job des Webdesigners/Grafikers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagan (9. Januar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Er meint nicht den Verlauf, er meint den Rand UM den Button herum, der in der Tat weiss und nicht transparent ist. Und die Bearbeitung von diesem ist Job des Webdesigners/Grafikers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn er den Rand meint, warum spricht der dann von "Hintergrund"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen ist der Rand bei mir (Firefox) schwarz und nicht weiß ...


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Januar 2007)

Pagan schrieb:


> Wenn er den Rand meint, warum spricht der dann von "Hintergrund"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vielleicht der Hintergrund des Buttons? *g*


----------



## Pagan (9. Januar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Vielleicht der Hintergrund des Buttons? *g*



Ich glaube, wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei, kann das sein?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Januar 2007)

Pagan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei, kann das sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kann sein, weiss nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spreche von dem weissen Rahmen hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Herr Threadersteller möchte gerne, dass der Button so aussieht: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles klar? *g*


----------



## Pagan (9. Januar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kann sein, weiss nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achsooo! Der fette Balken rund um den und vor allem über dem Button ist gemeint. Der war auf dem vom OP geposteten Link ja nun wegen des weißen Hintergrunds gar nicht zu erkennen. Jo, da hat man wohl etwas gehudelt, da geb ich dir recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

